# One closet done, one to go



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

As many of you know, I've been working on a large commission for a client to replace all of the metal shelving in a couple of closets.I ordered 550 bf of Jatoba for this project and am slowly getting it done. With the exception of the custom hardwood floor which will happen after both closets are complete, I finally finished the cabinet and shelves in the first closet.

Left wall shelving and sweater cabinet.









Shoe rack









Right wall shelving









Right wall shelving (different angle)









The owners were very pleased with the end product so now the work begins on closet # 2 which is a little bigger than the first. I used a total of 235 bd ft in closet #1 which was right in line with what I had figured. Did take a little longer than I had figured but still did alright.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike I really like the way your cabinets/furniture is turning out and I’m not surprised to hear the client likes it. My eye quickly went to the scribes you did around the baseboard profile and up against the wall on the right wall shelving unit and it looks flawless – very nice job :thumbsup:. I like the 45 degree boarding on the doors, makes a striking visual impact and kinda makes it look a little like a sauna in there. 

I've never worked with the Jatoba before so I am interested in the characteristics - what wood is it similar to? What are you applying for the finish?


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks John
Jatoba is a very hard and heavy wood (4.5lbs bf) and must be worked with sharp tools.Works kinda like hard maple but finishes very nicely by sanding through the grits starting with 80--220. Glues well. I used 3-4 coats of wipe-on satin poly buffing between coats with 0000 steel wool and finish with a coat of furniture polish. Smooth as glass.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike,
That's one fancy a*& closet. Very nice job. What did you use for the sides of the cabinets? Also, what did you use for the white inlays on the front edges of the shelves, and what is the little dark section in the middle? :thumbsup:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Mike
The shelf inlays are holly and ebony. Just adds a little artistic touch.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice work Mike. 

It could be an optical illusion by way of the camera angle, but the location of the shelves in the shoe rack appear to be non-linear. If they are I'd like to know the process you used to place them. If they are equidistant what is the spacing?

The reason I ask, is because whenever I'm looking at a chest of drawers, jewelry box, or even kitchen cabinets the first thing I tend to scrutinize is the drawer height and spacing. More times than not it doesn't appeal to me. But to my eye you nailed the shelf spacing on that rack perfectly. 

Did you use some fancy Golden Mean or a Pi-based formula? Blindfold and darts? :icon_smile:


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

The shelves on the shoe rack are equally spaced. The total height of the cabinet is 84". Deduct the height of the bottom shelf (4") and the top trim (2") leaves 78". Divide 78" by 8 spaces equals 9.75" between the shelves (top to top).


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you did a great job,very nice looking.I would'nt want to buy all those shoes tho!Itchy


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

nice job, i bet they love it


----------

